# What have you traded for tree work?



## Bermie (Feb 22, 2007)

At the end of a sub job for the power company, we scavenged some beautiful bits of Bermuda cedar from the undergrowth. They had fallen on a drop line to the local rectory (turned out the pastor went to school with my hubby a million years ago).
We took the logs (two 4'x 12") to the mill for a price to cut them to 1/2" planks for boat seats and transoms. We were all dressed in out fluorecent shirts and chainsaw gear, the mill boss pointed to a tree that had fallen up against the mill shop and was all over the roof...'how would I get that down?" he asked.
I'll do it for you right now I said, trade you for the milling and planing...
DEAL. 
Done and dusted in about an hour and a half, off we went with over $1000 worth of lovely milled cedar!


----------



## DonnyO (Feb 22, 2007)

I've been known to do tree work for a case of beer or lunch, just depends on who's asking. Seriously though I have a friend who is an electrician he did a bunch of work for me when I bought my house, I do work for him at his rental properties. 
The most interesting thing was a 16 ft aluminium boat on a trailer. Looked like it hadn't been used in years I would have had to move it out of the way anyways. Took down a 20in dbh maple behind the garage and got $500 and the boat/trailer!


----------



## treeseer (Feb 22, 2007)

I got a nice 4-seat hot tub in exchange for felling a dead red oak that hung over the barn that the hot tub was stored in. Took a couple of hours. I have yet to get the hot tub hooked up--any day now...


----------



## ROKFISHIN (Feb 22, 2007)

*Good Trade!*

First post here, and had to share my good luck. About 4 mos ago I did about a 4 hour take down and 10 minute trim in exchange for this.


I think I did pretty good!!!!


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Feb 22, 2007)

A weeks stay at a cabin!!!


----------



## Husky137 (Feb 22, 2007)

6 hours of work in exchange for two days work of land surveying by a two man crew. I was pleased.


----------



## yooper (Feb 22, 2007)

DonnyO said:


> I've been known to do tree work for a case of beer or lunch, just depends on who's asking. Seriously though I have a friend who is an electrician he did a bunch of work for me when I bought my house, I do work for him at his rental properties.
> The most interesting thing was a 16 ft aluminium boat on a trailer. Looked like it hadn't been used in years I would have had to move it out of the way anyways. Took down a 20in dbh maple behind the garage and got $500 and the boat/trailer!



hey iv done the boat&trailer trade too, but small flat bottom 12 footer for taken off of a simple lead.over a cable line (was easy to un hook from house before drooped)....also have 28 foot 1984 camper traded for about 3 hrs of removals all brush stayed on sight cut one tree for a yr old homelite saw that i gave to my dad (the guy said he couldn't get it started..old man just changed the plug and wammo):greenchainsaw: I do alot of work for the local ski hill thats 5 miles from my house. If they call me up for a simple tree to just knock down usually under 10 minutes...not over 15 they know the protocol already they just hand me daily passes for the family +rental:hmm3grin2orange: 
And the best of all i do all my parents tree work for trade........they gave me life


----------



## BostonBull (Feb 23, 2007)

30' Norway Maple removal for a catered party of 25 people.
Small Box Elder removal, everything stayed, for handmade Soy candles
Prune Red Oak for 50 Gillette Fusion Razors
Norway Maple removal weekend stay at a ski cottage

I barter a lot of work. Sometimes its as good as money.


----------



## Tree Slayer (Feb 23, 2007)

Did a few days pruning and removals in exchange for some track loader and backhoe work for a new garage. knocked 400 off a job for a hot tub.It winded up needing a bunch of work so I gave it away and bought a new one. knocked some money off a golf course job for a POS little truck,looks sorta like a golf cart.


----------



## BarkingMad (Feb 23, 2007)

I did a mornings pruning for a basket of 6 bottles of old Bordeaux my client brought back from France. The first 5 bottles were OK with spaghetti and such. The last one I gave to my brother in law, the lawyer and Oenophile. 
He was shocked and aghast when I told him the story of how it came to him. He said that the one bottle he had would bring more than $800 if you could find one. I think he still has the label mounted in a frame.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Feb 23, 2007)

BostonBull said:


> Prune Red Oak for 50 Gillette Fusion Razors
> 
> .



Those things are always falling off of trucks around here :taped:


----------



## Thetreewisemen (Feb 23, 2007)

I came down on a price for a bottle of Lagavulin from a client who was in the liquor business. *Had* to be Lagavulin mind you.


----------



## DonnyO (Feb 23, 2007)

ROKFISHIN said:


> First post here, and had to share my good luck. About 4 mos ago I did about a 4 hour take down and 10 minute trim in exchange for this.
> 
> 
> I think I did pretty good!!!!




You win.


----------



## spongygumz (Feb 23, 2007)

*Trade*

Just recently I traded the removal of 4 med height cottonwood trees for a 1970 Ford F-250 Ranger XLT,one owner with only 50,000, count 'em,50,000 miles on the clock. 390 auto with factory front disc brakes(a $600 option in '70) a 1 Ton rear axle with not ONE thread of the interior out of place.e-Bay guess-timate about $7500-10,000.Any takers? Will deliver.


----------



## begleytree (Feb 23, 2007)

I had a woman once tell me that she had to leave and to stop by around 8pm to pick up the payment. So later I loaded the missus up and we headed over there. the gal opened the door wearing, well, not much. asked if I wanted to come in. I told her the wife in the car might get mad and asked if I could just get the check. funny that after all that she still had to write it out for me.
guess she was planning on a trade of sorts. 

had another once come out in the am wearing a robe and told me to go ahead and get started. said her husband was out of town and she'd be in the house in bed if I wanted anything.

its funny how often stuff like that has happened over the years now that I think about it.

oh yeah, no, I never did, and if the wifes watching, I'll be right home after the meeting.....
-Ralph


----------



## Timberhauler (Feb 23, 2007)

I've had a few of the above mentioned myself.....I once dropped the top out of a big oak tree,then laid it down in trade for an 044 Stihl...That's about it for me....I also did a bunch of work for a guy who let me hunt on his property...It worked out well as the place was eat up with deer and never had been hunted..


----------



## DDM (Feb 23, 2007)

Huh lets see. a 28' camper for 4 hrs worth of trim work Which is on the lake waiting for warm weather.3 months worth of money mailer advertising which ended up picking me up 50K in work.Another time 2 months of money mailer which netted similar results.Which we run a monthly add anyway. 2 Tractors,
an Engine lathe,A Allis Chalmers payloader,A Boat,A paint job on a truck,Excavator Rental,Traded some work with the filling station owner we use exclusively for a months fuel bill,Apple pie LOL,Free FFL Transfers and gunsmithing for life.Thats all that i can remember at the moment.


----------



## stoneland (Feb 24, 2007)

I just recently had my entire bathroom gutted and remodeled. for a years worth of mowing's and a tree removed about 1050.00 for my labor. It would have cost me 8,000 to do the bathroom. not bad.


----------



## l2edneck (Feb 24, 2007)

i also recently traded a small trim for some bathroom renovations.....

cost me bout 150USD got a new toilet.cabinets,tile work and basically free snakin when ever needs done....more work to come aswell as a few jobs when he has things he needs done for his biz.


----------



## feller (Feb 25, 2007)

*Trades*

I once worked for my rent for about 4 months. An occasional saturday paid my way in a decent cottage in Carleton Place near Ottawa. In the same neighbourhood, I did a 4 hour job for the local resort/country bar/roadhouse on my street. They gave me free dinners about 3 times a week for months. Free food and rent at the same time is cool. I did a 2 hour removal(leave the brush) for an old riding lawnmower. My sister cut her 2 acre lawn with it for 2 years. Once I did 4 hrs. of big poplar climbing for my best friend's sister and brother in law. They served us all a beautifull gormet tenderloin dinner on their private deck 30 feet over their yard, backing onto the lake. Great jazz and excellent wine, imported beer, and fancy desert. Good times with my friends. Iv'e done small tree work in exchange for having a few sets of my chipper knives sharpened by a local machinist. Iv'e done tree work for my deisel mechanic to make sure my top kick passed it's E test, as well as other free maintenance. We continue to barter. I've accepted a chainsaw or two for tree work. After 15 years, I know that I really have to have money for my work, but SOMETIMES a trade off is nice(rarely)


----------



## feller (Feb 25, 2007)

*Good trades!!*



DDM said:


> Huh lets see. a 28' camper for 4 hrs worth of trim work Which is on the lake waiting for warm weather.3 months worth of money mailer advertising which ended up picking me up 50K in work.Another time 2 months of money mailer which netted similar results.Which we run a monthly add anyway. 2 Tractors,
> an Engine lathe,A Allis Chalmers payloader,A Boat,A paint job on a truck,Excavator Rental,Traded some work with the filling station owner we use exclusively for a months fuel bill,Apple pie LOL,Free FFL Transfers and gunsmithing for life.Thats all that i can remember at the moment.


Nice results with your bartering. Usually we need money for plying our trade with all of our equipment, but you've done well. Feller


----------



## treevet (Feb 25, 2007)

like mr begley i had a young lady proposition me for discounts on her tree work. were were doing construction damage pruning and removals in a culdesac nborhood and she approached me and said she wouldmake me and my groundy lunch every day if i d give her a good deal. after lunch and groundy left every day she would suggest we mess around. she even showed up one weekend w her husband while i was laying on the sand at the jersey shore w my wife.. after getting frustrated i guess ,she suggested i was gay. i took her hand and started walking to the bedroom and she turned purple beyond red. she said her kids would be home soon, what if her husband dropped by. i said this ain t gonna take long(how romantic) . she couldn t do it. i went backto work and the next day she is right back w the flirting again.


----------



## stoneland (Feb 25, 2007)

what a tease!


----------



## RedlineIt (Feb 25, 2007)

*What I traded for tree work...*

Let's see...

How about the security of a fat weekly paycheck, a debt-free lifestyle and the simple pleasure of having some cash lying around?

Sorry to buzzkill on an excellent topic, but it was the first thing that came to mind when I saw the title of this post!

In fact I do annually prune a big old cherry tree in exchange for several bottles of wine made from said tree. Pretty good guzzle.

It took me three years to get the structure right, it had been left to run rampant for perhaps a decade. Now it's just a walk through the tree snipping off the suckers, still making some directional bud cuts here and there.

Nice to have a tree that is a long project, seeing results over time, and the only pressure being: better cherries, better wine!  


RedlineIt


----------



## SRT-Tech (Feb 25, 2007)

not so much "treework" per se, but i did do some easy basement cleanup for 6 hours and got a Poulan 2150 with less than a 1/2 hour use on it. Needed to be adjusted and broken in, but hey, cheap saw for camping/offroading.


----------



## DDM (Feb 25, 2007)

Heres the Payloader LOL Runs good! Took me 2 hrs of bucket truck work for the trade.





And the Ford 640 Tractor took me 4 hrs of bucket work if i remember correctly brought it home spent 30.00 bucks on a radiator repair sold it 7 days later on ebay for 2700.00


----------



## Husky137 (Feb 25, 2007)

SRT-Tech said:


> not so much "treework" per se, but i did do some easy basement cleanup for 6 hours and got a Poulan 2150 with less than a 1/2 hour use on it. Needed to be adjusted and broken in, but hey, cheap saw for camping/offroading.




Boy, you got used big time.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Feb 25, 2007)

Husky137 said:


> Boy, you got used big time.




how so? that saw retails for about $300 bucks up here in canada, i think i did pretty good. Got the gas can, oil can, files, spare chain, bar oil, 2 cycle oil, and the gascan was full. Plus free beer, pizza and homemade apple pie afterwards. Easy work too, move boxes.


----------



## Husky137 (Feb 25, 2007)

Too bad you didn't get a sense of humor with the saw.

I figured that a smilie was a dead give away that I was joking around.


You da man!


----------



## SRT-Tech (Feb 25, 2007)

:hmm3grin2orange: oops...i humbly accept the burn.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Feb 26, 2007)

Treatment for ADHD. Lol, true.


----------



## skip (Feb 28, 2007)

I just sawed up 2 ,12 foot maple logs on my sawmill for pick of the litter choc. lab pups born yesterday, I'm gonna take a male. Took me about an hour total. Got a goat once and an aluminum truck bed tool box.


----------



## DonnyO (Feb 28, 2007)

skip said:


> I just sawed up 2 ,12 foot maple logs on my sawmill for pick of the litter choc. lab pups born yesterday, I'm gonna take a male. Took me about an hour total. Got a goat once and an aluminum truck bed tool box.



What'd ya do with the goat??


----------



## treevet (Mar 1, 2007)

Got tickets to every bengals game in blues mid bench for a few years in exchange for firewood and got paid for tree work from Sam Wyche the head coach. Got maybe the short end of the deal except for 89 when they went to the super bowl and even got the coach'es padded seat box one time but we were to uncivilized for that group. What memories but that year drove me to (not) drink ever again.


----------



## skip (Mar 2, 2007)

Well DONNYO, to make a sad story short I had to have it put down 2 weeks later.


----------



## hobby climber (Mar 2, 2007)

Last year I cashed in a favour from anothe tree service that owed me days worth of bucket truck work. The customer was a cabinet maker... so long story short, I now have new lower kitchen cabinets! Ya gots ta luv the barter system!!! HC


----------



## tree md (Mar 3, 2007)

One of the more interesting deals I did was for a steak house owner. I took a tree down for him for $500 cash and $300 in gift certificats from his chain of steak houses. Ate stake and drank beer for a month free!

I also paid a $1000 dollar fine for the county by taking a tree down in the court house lawn one time when I was young but we won't go there.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Mar 3, 2007)

So far...

A nice White Swan fiberglass canoe

2 miniature schnauzers, each from a separate person - 4 years apart

6 months of advertising

And this 18' Komfort travel trailer


----------



## NickfromWI (Mar 6, 2007)

I barter all the time. Did you know you're SUPPOSED to claim what you gain from bartering ON YOUR TAXES?!?!?!:hmm3grin2orange: 

Silly IRS.

I like to trade rope for splicing. Someone will give me 70 feet of rope. I'll splice 20' of it and keep the rest.

I traded an 8 ounce Harrison Rocket for a spliced footlock prusik.

I sewed some winch covers for someone in exchange for a 2 hour sail ride in the Baltimore Harbor.

love
nick


----------



## maxburton (Mar 7, 2007)

I did a day's work for a local music store and got my Martin guitar. Would have cost about $1700, and the bill was about $1000, so it was a good deal. It sounds great- probably because I didn't pay for it!


----------



## rfwoodvt (Mar 8, 2007)

We Barter Quite a Bit here's What we've Gotten:


Equipment Parking (truck and chipper) at a Church for 3 hours of Tree Work a Month
Jonsered 670 & a reel of Chain for 3 Hours of Pruining around a house....Saw was old when I got it and is still running. It Has Outlasted 2 other New-Bought Saws
Finishwork on a Garage to Family Room Conversion for 5 hours tree work
Hunting Permission
 Clausing Lathe with a boatload of accessories for 4 Flop-n-Dropped Robinea
Saw Logs...Helped a friend who made the deal (never again, too much cash outlay and zero return)
Canoe...well Almost, I'm trying to find someone with a Grumman Canoe they want to trade for work

Almost got a Shed...and if we had hit it it would have been mine!


----------



## FBX1986 (Mar 8, 2007)

*trades*

dental work for me and my 14 year old son , 2 large doug- fir removals for $1550 worth


----------



## Blinky (Mar 8, 2007)

rfwoodvt said:


> We Barter Quite a Bit here's What we've Gotten:
> 
> ...
> Almost got a Shed...and if we had hit it it would have been mine!



There you are! You get the pictures I sent?

Chip


----------



## Jumper (Mar 9, 2007)

Most recently free ice time at the local arena in return for some very minor pruning.


----------



## rfwoodvt (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey Chip!

Yes I did! Haven't had much opp to review them in detail though. Been working on Ad-Copy for the past week.

We got the loader home ok and discovered it was designed to be towed as it's own trailer! Need to get the tow-bar and tongue attachment and that will solve that problem.

Hope y'all didn't get the arctic air we've had.

Back on Topic:

Tapping rights to a sugar bush for cleaning the woods and leaving the wood for the owner
Romantic Weekend---I took down an oak for my 9 yo's Friends Family. The in turn took my 9yo daughter for a 4 day weekend. When I got Home it was MY wife that met me at the door in an open robe! :censored:
Child Care: Took Down a Silver maple and chipped the brush at a Day Care. We now get free before adn after school care for our 9yo as long as we want. We only need it 5 or 6 times a month, but when we do it is critical!
 Miscellaneous Hand Tools from my Retired neighbor. He's into antiques adn finds "Tree Doctor" Stuff He gives me. I try to pay him, he won't accept. So, I do a little tree work for him every few months, especially after a big wind prunes his pines.


----------



## Kikori (Mar 11, 2007)

This fall I traded this light fixture for trimming up this beautiful burr oak. All of the trimming was from the ground with pole saws. Took me about 4 hours, and the light was worth about $350 retail. Now the fixture lights up my dinning room like a champ.

All of this tree service barter action is interesting as all get out! Thanks folks


----------



## Bermie (Mar 14, 2007)

I forgot my most obvious one...

We rent a space for parking my van and our boat (we live on an island, commute by boat every day) $100 a month. Did over $500 tree work for our 'landlord' and now have five months rental in kind!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Mtnman4ever (Mar 25, 2007)

I fell, cut inot 16 inch rounds 2 100 ft White pine fro a campgruond owner it was a easy job safe . plenty of room . In less than 4 hours were down limbed . and into 16 blocks I limbed the things Then . he had his sawpout cutting what it could handle a Husky 455 rancher and yes it works no problem 
I got a hsuky 3120 with 306 inch bar on it and two nice chaions a full chisle and a semi chisle . and a ripping chain for my 3/8 saws ! . I went out and bought the 455 . I now have a good client in the deal 
So sometimes maybe alot , a barter works .Barteting was once pow our ecnomy qorked . i kind of like it at times oh no reporting any thing 

I wish more would o it onoccasion . . In fact my guess it it that is allready going on. I will work for something if it is fair . 
<. I think alot of folks will do something like you fix my PC ill do X . with teecononmy ion the mess it isiin not a polititical statement a obsrvation every thing from deby to a stock market that is isscared of every possible risk they do not oknow wht to do Um K stteek that is called takinga riusk i have ot od so can they /. 

Now I am having ideas fora 385 / 390

thanks  


.


----------



## Mr. Firewood (Mar 25, 2007)

Mtnman4ever said:


> I fell, cut inot 16 inch rounds 2 100 ft White pine fro a campgruond owner it was a easy job safe . plenty of room . In less than 4 hours were down limbed . and into 16 blocks I limbed the things Then . he had his sawpout cutting what it could handle a Husky 455 rancher and yes it works no problem
> I got a hsuky 3120 with 306 inch bar on it and two nice chaions a full chisle and a semi chisle . and a ripping chain for my 3/8 saws ! . I went out and bought the 455 . I now have a good client in the deal
> So sometimes maybe alot , a barter works .Barteting was once pow our ecnomy qorked . i kind of like it at times oh no reporting any thing
> 
> ...



um, english?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## builttoughf350 (Apr 1, 2007)

ive never understood the trading... well, to a point. if i NEED something fixed, like on the house or something, i could see doing the work in trade... but, for the most part i just dont look to trade work for anything. 

my father and brother do that all the time though... however many hours worth of work, for things they usually never even end up using

my bank doesnt accept used canoes, bobsleds, boats, or anything else expect cash as payment, and neither do i. i need to find more hot female customers though


----------



## J.Walker (Apr 1, 2007)

*Trades*



begleytree said:


> I had a woman once tell me that she had to leave and to stop by around 8pm to pick up the payment. So later I loaded the missus up and we headed over there. the gal opened the door wearing, well, not much. asked if I wanted to come in. I told her the wife in the car might get mad and asked if I could just get the check. funny that after all that she still had to write it out for me.
> guess she was planning on a trade of sorts.
> 
> had another once come out in the am wearing a robe and told me to go ahead and get started. said her husband was out of town and she'd be in the house in bed if I wanted anything.
> ...



If she said something about "Hooking up".. I don't think she wants to gaff a tree!


----------



## a_lopa (Apr 2, 2007)

Once had a hanger on woman wanting a stump gone i got the feeling she wanted more than just her stump ground,She gave me a BBBJ that was ok then she turned up at my house with a nice platter of food and a bottle of whiskey still ok,ringing me a week later not ok.I high balled the stump job i did for her and got the $$$$ all in all a good deal.

A freind another tree climber swapped a job with lady that was a cook in the navy,i would hate to think how easy she was on the ship.

Swapped part of a job for a 2100 husky,another for security screen doors,concreting,mechanical work,plenty of beer,swapped woodchips for a fishing charter(lots of chips)


----------



## Highclimber OR (Apr 2, 2007)

Yep, will work for beer on occasion, sometimes it's just worth it. Last year, I traded some work for a nice little car. Well worth it and the time, but it has got to be a good deal to become interested in the first place. Also depends who's asking.


----------



## Tim Krause (Apr 4, 2007)

*barder*

we took down 2, 28" dbh ash trees for a guy. he wanted to save some money so he just wanted them on the groud. when i came down off the second tree he asked if i had any kids. as a matter of fact i do . well he just moved in the house and the previous owner left his kids play set. so we made a deal he would take the playset apart if i cut the bigger wood into fire place lenghth. then he helped us load it into the back of the chip truck. dad was a super hero for a day! nice


----------



## treebogan (Apr 5, 2007)

*Sea Kayak and a.44 magnum*

I went to look at a sea Kayak a lady had for sale when iI lived in Alaska,I commented that her Briches could do with a nice bit of Pruning.Three hours later I left with the Kayak and the revolver she once used when camping for Bear protection."Well without the boat,I won't need this" she said,handing me the revolver as I left.
Gotta love the big AK


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Apr 12, 2007)

*Its called Contra*

Well, I was asked for an estimate for a large Hotel Chain, the GM kindly read the written estimate which I had priced rather high just because well you know they have lots of extra leaves. She says would you consider Contra? I said what is a contra? she replies we trade your work for say some accomodation. I says, well how much do you charge per night and she says 165.00, so I said what do you have in mind? She proposed we trade ten nights for say 1000.00 reduction on the invoice, I said sure thing. Now the Hotel has an indoor pool and restaurant and all kinds of good stuff, so I worked there on and off usually on FRIDAYS and worked late of course. So I had to stay, pretty cool having a room there I really enjoyed working there and more recently I have been asked to return. But I am kind of thinking I would rather have the payment in full.


----------



## diltree (Apr 12, 2007)

I did some work for a vintage 74 arabian century Vdrive skiboat.....It has a big chevy 454 in it....All I do is sink money into this thing and I still have yet to get it up to running condition...I call it the USS neversail


----------



## Industry (Apr 12, 2007)

a_lopa said:


> She gave me a BBBJ that was ok



She did what!?


----------



## SRT-Tech (Apr 12, 2007)

I deadwooded a small pine tree (20 feet tall) for a down home country meal of fried free range chicken legs ( fried in cast iron pan), with homemade buttermilk biscuits, potato salad, and egg salad sandwiches, topped off with homemade blackberry pie and ice cream.


----------



## DDM (Jul 12, 2007)

Traded 2 hrs of trimming today for a 93 Chevy S-10.Had a Crate engine installed by the local chevy dealer 55,000 miles ago.Runs Great!


----------



## builttoughf350 (Jul 12, 2007)

my friend who runs an HVAC company traded a air conditioner for a 64 ford galaxie 2 door hard top with a 352 in it, ALL original except for the wheels.... about 80,000 miles on it

im ticked off... no cool oppourtunities like that come my way, and he wont sell it to me...


----------



## rbtree (Jul 12, 2007)

Industry said:


> She did what!?


bareback.......


you get the picture?:yoyo: 

Just today, I removing a huge hanging and broken fir limb, plus one more for a good buddy who is a ski area rep for Scott. Went home with $20 and a pair of carbon fiber poles, and two pair of goggles, retail about $280, for a bit over an hours work. And did $160 worth for a neighbor. He wanted to trade me for some skis, but I have 3 pair that I currently like and ski on..(He designs shapes and more for various ski and snowboard companies.)

a few weeks ago, I did a part trade (again) for a cool guy who makes scads of excellent wine....scored 24 bottles plus a full bottle of Grappa (151 proof wine based liquor) He also just got a 42 foot boat..if I can find the time, i'm invited out for salmon fishing, sightseeing, photos..whatever....and it is the best salmon season in years. He's gonna run charters.


----------



## Tim Krause (Jul 18, 2007)

i had to put my dog down. didn't have the heart to shoot her so i took her to the vet.he did the deed and i cut some dead elms hanging over his horse fence.


----------



## Stihl User (Jul 19, 2007)

- Transmission
- 16' Aluminum Boat
- Car (turned around & sold it for more $$$$ then the job was worth)
- Chainsaw (Partial trade, old timer had a 044 in MINT condition)
- Hunting Land (Again a partial trade, got to hunt on the land for one season)


----------



## chainsawjunky (Jul 19, 2007)

I was helping my cousin on a simple limb removal job and the guy traded him a .45 handgun for it. Needless to say after the job was finished we went to the shooting range:hmm3grin2orange: 

Evan


----------



## nytreeman (Jul 19, 2007)

Took down a dying 60 ft spruce for a lil old lady for an 92 buick she had,she didn't have the money for the tree.Got it for my daughter,her first car,she had to help drag brush though,poor lil blonde that she is,all she kept saying was "ewwwwwww its all sappy and sticky"


----------



## Grace Tree (Jul 19, 2007)

I dismantled a 60ft. maple for a plate of cookies and some zucchini bread. My partner call it "old people money"
Phil


----------



## Mitchell (Jul 21, 2007)

*sign work*

I have often asked folks that have another business for tradsies. Electricians mechanics etc. I half year ago I did a removal for a sign maker. Anyrate, this thread reminds me I have yet to cash in on my barter for new signs for my two trucks.


----------



## DDM (Jul 23, 2007)

Traded Several Drops Again for the yearly lease at the campground where my camper is located on the lake.


----------



## Sprig (Jul 23, 2007)

Sex. It was bad too, took me forever ta get that durned bag offa my head.


----------



## newguy18 (Jul 25, 2007)

diltree said:


> I did some work for a vintage 74 arabian century Vdrive skiboat.....It has a big chevy 454 in it....All I do is sink money into this thing and I still have yet to get it up to running condition...I call it the USS neversail



What is wrong with it or how is it acting?


----------



## jrparbor04 (Jul 25, 2007)

one of my first jobs back in the day,,,had to climb a maple tree and trim some limbs hanging over a fence and the house,,,the owner,,,a friend of mine,,,was a linesman,,gave me a forty foot hotstick,,,a brand new pair of bashlin spurs,,,and a rigging rope for about one hour worth of work


----------



## a_lopa (Oct 6, 2007)

rbtree said:


> bareback.......
> 
> 
> you get the picture?:yoyo:
> ...



Thanks RB LOL,I wouldnt be rushing into that grappa in a hurry!!!!


----------



## Stihl User (Oct 6, 2007)

Did a small job last week, to just drop the tree & cut it up. 

I got to use the guys NH TC45 tractor w/ bucket & backhoe for a day.


----------



## treeman82 (Oct 6, 2007)

Art. I am in the process of pruning a HUGE black oak (4' DBH). It's mostly done... but each time I need to re-crotch to do another quadrant it's either lunch time, or the end of the day... so I just come down. The homeowners are pro-artists... so they are doing some pieces for me. Oh, they've been cooking lunch each day too... today was spaghetti and meatballs. Last week was chili for my helper, and brisket for me.  I love customers who can cook!. They're also big on golf... so we'll see if that pays off with new business. 

I helped one guy last winter with patching his roof... tied into a jap maple behind the house and rapelled down the front. Got a bottle of Kettle One for that.


----------



## polingspig (Oct 6, 2007)

I cut down a 35' Pine and removed a few branches from a Laurel Oak for a welder friend to build me a log dolly. He also anchored some handy tie down points to my trailer. He handled all the clean up.


----------



## TreeDivision (Oct 7, 2007)

Had a strange guy call looking for pruning, he did the cheapest part on the estimate and when I showed up and did that, he wanted me to do the rest in exchange for as many DVD's of undisclosed content as I could watch in a month. I had no idea how to read the guy so in my mind I was not about to do tree work for ????, my wife frowns on that, and so when I left he hands me some foriegn movie that was ok but because it has a boob scene in it my son has had it ever since.


----------



## stumpjumper83 (Oct 7, 2007)

I did two days of non techinical felling, firewood cutting, and brush piling for a 79' yamaha xs 1100 street bike in good shape.


----------



## treeman82 (Oct 7, 2007)

Just recalled a pruning job that I did in return for some legal work.


----------



## STLfirewood (Oct 7, 2007)

Getting ready to do two elm trees. They are about 14inch trees or a house. The wood stays at the house I just take them down and chip the branches no clean up. I'm trading this for a newer Jet 13x39 lathe on a nice metal stand. I don;t really need a lathe right now but I think it's a good trade.

Scott


----------



## Aaction (Oct 8, 2007)

- Dental work
- Weekend at holiday cabin
- Large air compressor
- Plumbing work
- Brick laying
- Booze
- Booze
- Booze 
- etc.


----------



## mudguts (Mar 24, 2008)

I'll bring this one back to life.
My 67 Power Wagon
My SP105 and Mac 110
My .45-70 Gov. and Mossberg 835 NIB


----------



## treemandan (Mar 25, 2008)

Aaction said:


> - Dental work
> - Weekend at holiday cabin
> - Large air compressor
> - Plumbing work
> ...



Its funny how some people can get away with other people saying" Yeah he is real good, he's a real big drinker." Its funny how you guys actually are both. 
Also I just wanted to say that the old timey barter system is great whatever your desires. I can't remember all the stuff I got in exchange for work done. 
I am looking at a little job where 2 big yew had been run over by a car. It's an inurance job. The one is gone the other is fine but the homeowner hates the way it looks because now there is only 1 awesome yew and it don't look right anymore. 
I told him I would give him an estimate for the insurance to replant new ones or to go to a dealer for an exact replacement. 
So I give him the estimate and say" Here you go, if you want to buy the plants and material I will do this job if you let me have the good yew. 
Its 6 foot tall, healthy, and 8 feet wide. I can hand dig it out and winch it on the trailer, by the end of the day it will be in front of my house. I would let it get real big so it shades the porch.
I will make out better than the job for my one neighbor who had an elm uproot and needs a maple gone. I stuck it to 4300 and I am waiting for another guy to go 3800, then I will know who wrote it.


----------



## J.Walker (Apr 8, 2008)

*What have you traded for tree work*

I'm always up for some trading. Pick up this old buzz saw blade that been painted up on both sides for a antique shop.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Bermie (Apr 10, 2008)

Bumping my own thread...

Latest was a 15 minute consult on a hole in a palm tree for a couple of jars of homemade marmalade and hot sauce.
Marmalade was good, gave the hot sauce to my mum!


----------



## J.Walker (Apr 10, 2008)

*What have you traded for tree work*

Doing a tree removal at a lumber company, they were clearing some old trash away to put up a building. There was this lumber sign.
New home upstairs in my barn.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TheKid (Apr 13, 2008)

1997 dr 650 with 500 miles!
TONS of dental work.
excellent meals.
massages.
accupuncture.
weekend stay at beach house.
trading is fun.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 13, 2008)

My good nature


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Apr 15, 2008)

*what have you traded for tree work*

The first trim job i ever did was for the first chain saw I ever owned, $200.00 saw for trimming 3 20 " weeping willows. not to bad in 1980


----------



## treemandan (Apr 19, 2008)

4 foot box blade would be the latest. They go for around 400 which is what the labor is for the job I am doing it for. It has a 3 point hitch but I will slice that off and hook it to the Dingo for yet another attachment. 
One of the great things about being the seller and doer of tree work is what it gives back.


----------



## Farmer Ferd (Apr 20, 2008)

This morning I did a job for an older gentleman an ex marine. I got a very large anvil about 200# and 2 old dirty ships portals which were sitting in his yard. In return I cut a large anchor which had grown into a tree out and me and my groundie carried it to his front yard. It was a pain cutting it out chainsawing axing and prying, but still very cool all around.


----------



## GlennG (Apr 20, 2008)

I removed a big Southern Yellow Pine for a Ford Tauras Station Wagon. One of the most profitable jobs to date. 3 hours work for a car that is still working 3 years later.


----------



## capetrees (Apr 20, 2008)

Where I am, you certainly don't do it for sex, thats for sure. 

What I do is not so much for the customer but for others. I drop off the logs to freinds that cut split and burn it for themselves. Pays off later. I don't have the time nor the amount to keep the hardwood. Mostly pine where I am. And if it is for a customer, time is usually on my side. Because the area I live in is remote at times, eventually the favor is returned in other ways unrelated to work like babysitting, out of town errands, general favors. All one big community.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 20, 2008)

I traded a much easier life by following this career. I could have been a stock broker or something that truly made money.


----------



## dafunk (Apr 20, 2008)

not really for doing tree work, but in exchange for being the driver to the arboriculture program at college i was traded venison instead of gas money


----------



## Blake22 (Apr 25, 2008)

I ground 40 twenty inch pine stumps for a new king size bed (matress/box springs), sheets, pillow cases, 2 pillows, and a new recliner. Delivered. 
I ground one 30 in stump for 9 (10 bucks each) blades for my exmark 60 inch lawnmower.
2 stumps for a 4x8 trailer
Several deals with a guy that owns a parts house and a few more with a butcher.
There are some others that I better not mention.


----------



## GalBee (Apr 25, 2008)

i done some work for the daughter of a golf course owner
two willow limbs over hanging her house, three hours work stacked the timber and she gave me one years full membership to the local Golf course.
I was going to join anyway £685.00
i still cant play properly but i play badly on a really nice course.


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 4, 2008)

w00t! Just traded about 5 hours worth of work today for my partner's MIL. Didn't think we were getting squat till she handed us the title to a 97 Ford Ranger. Nice, clean truck with a four-banger. Can anyone say new estimate vehicle? Plus, I sold an $1800 job to her neighbor! A good day was had.


----------

